# DL area report



## rudabaux (Dec 3, 2004)

Talked with a guy who was out on Maude over weekend. Ice was 3+inches. Panfishing with not much luck. I may try heading out to Eunice on Saturday.


----------



## rudabaux (Dec 3, 2004)

Fished Eunice and Sallie on Sunday. Eunice 14+inches of ice. Only a few hammer handle pike. Moved to Sallie for evening bite. Again, 14+inches of ice. Got set up by 3 and fished til about 7. Only 2 small walleyes that we threw back. We were fishing about 23 feet. May have been a little deep?? Lots of fishermen and trucks on the lake. Any others been fishing DL area with any luck?


----------



## scottnd (Feb 13, 2004)

rudabaux,

I've been weekend fishing all over around the Hawley/DL area since we could get on the ice....It SUCKS compared to ND.

I'm originally from Jamestown and fished all over central ND. Could always get in to fish somewhere. I moved to MN and it's a whole different story on the ice.

Going with a group from the area to Melissa today. Maybe they can teach me the MN way!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I was lucky enough to grow up (part time) on a lake in that area. The lakes you are fishing are pretty tough to catch fish unless you are familiar with the lakes. Summer fishing is also tricky on all 3 lakes you named. They have their good times just like any other lake but it seems like those good times are less than the bad times. Try Pelican or Big Cormorant. They tend to be a little more productive in the winter.

I would enjoy hearing how you did on Melissa, and where were you fishing?


----------



## scottnd (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, there were quite a few shacks out at Melissa on Sunday 1/23 and we marked a bunch of fish but only a couple crappies were caught. I think this could be a good lake. A couple anglers got lines broke and they were pretty sure it was Eyes.

Time for a couple weekends of letting it rest for me and then back at er!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

a buddy and i was out on bass lake east of mahnomen yesterday and the fish were biting pretty good. we caught about 20 perch during the day looking for the crappies. at about 4:30 the crappies moved in and were started catching them. overall we caught 20 to 25 crappies and 4 nice largemouths. i should be out there again today and take advantage of the nice weather.


----------



## rudabaux (Dec 3, 2004)

Fished Melissa this evening. 25 feet of water. 1 small walleye caught. Marked several fish, but could not entice them to bite.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

If you fish Melissa again, try infront of the gas station/resort(for boats) I used to fish infornt of it and did pretty good. Just about the same depth?


----------

